# Thetford blue chemical - where to buy?



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi. This may have been answered before but I have a small window of wifi before tomorrow and wanted to ask quickly. What kind of shop in Spain will sell the blue chemical that came with the Thetford toilet in our rented van? Is there a chain we'll find often or will it be specialty shops? And if there's an answer that also covers the rest of Europe, that would be most helpful as we'll be travelling everywhere over the next 10 months. Not sure if there are continent-wide chains. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Don't waste money on the Thetford stuff.
Any bio washing powder or any fabric conditioner - they are all bio.
Seriously - it works as well if not better!
Patrick


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Glad someone told you about the bio stuff. We haven't used it yet but a lot of people do so we will when we run out of the Thetford.


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks. Couple follow-ups...how much? Fill the screw cap from the cassette like for the blue stuff? And does "bio" mean organic or is it a special kind of powder? Do I just get something like Persil or Ariel? Thanks.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think we all was going to say the same thing :lol: :lol: 
Just one tablet and the job is done and smelling so pleasantly. :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You can buy toilet treatment fluids all over Europe- campsite shops, camping accessory shops, supermarkets ( summer only usually) and caravan or MH dealers so you will have no problem finding it. Much of it will even be Thetford.

As mentioned above you can also take a couple of bottles of ordinary cheap (Value pack) Biological laundry liquid from your home supermarket. There's no point in buying the more expensive branded packs as they all have the same formulation.

I would not go with fabric softener as most of these contain formaldehyde, albeit in small quantities, and this has the opposite effect to the one you are trying to achieve. You want to break down the solid waste and begin the digestion of it whereas formaldehyde will preserve it for you !

G


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

If you particularly want Thetford products in Spain LEROY MERLIN stock them. They are a B&Q style operation found mainly on outskirts of towns. But I intend taking the advice of other posters above and will go the "bio" route when current supplies run out.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive tried the Bio washing liquid stuff as recommended on here and I didnt find it as good. Maybe my poo is different? Probably knowing me.

The blue stuff I usually get is a 5 litre bottle of the cheapest stuff at caravan shop (any caravan shop sells it) and its around £7-£10 and lasts for ages anyway and it really works well.

Try both, see what works best for you but at least you now know there are plenty of alterntives.


----------



## chass (Dec 16, 2009)

barryd said:


> Ive tried the Bio washing liquid stuff as recommended on here and I didnt find it as good. Maybe my poo is different? Probably knowing me.
> 
> The blue stuff I usually get is a 5 litre bottle of the cheapest stuff at caravan shop (any caravan shop sells it) and its around £7-£10 and lasts for ages anyway and it really works well.
> 
> Try both, see what works best for you but at least you now know there are plenty of alterntives.


I don't think the bio stuff works very well, I always use Elson as I find it's better & cheaper than Thetford IMHO.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Visited a small MH supplier/repairer showroom near home today, recommended by an MHF'er online here, discovered a few MH bits mainly Fiamma and bought Thetford Blue 1L for 8 euros, not bad I think.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi all, we have used the lowest priced Bio conditioner in our MH loo for the last two years including summers in France with temperatures of +35C and been very happy with the results. Saved a bob or two as well,,,,, Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Is it Bio clothes washing liquid?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It crosses my mind that Aless is not in their own van, it is rented. Could he be creating a problem on return by using alternative fluids?
I think almost every campsite and major supermarket stocks thetford products unless you need them in a hurry.
Alan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Could he be creating a problem on return by using alternative fluids?


Alan...look at the composition of the proprietary fluids and biological laundry liquid. There is very little difference and that is cosmetic.

There is no chance of damaging the mechanism of the cassette by using laundry liquid which is all Aless would have to worry about. If the weather is as cold as it sounds in Europe, then your cassette contents would be perfectly odourless and give no problems even if you put no chemicals in at all.

G


----------

